#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση πολυκατοικίας

## ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ

Καλησπέρα κάνω ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση μιας πολυκατοικίας με πυλωτή αποτελούμενης από τρεις ορόφους (οροφοδιαμερίσματα), βάζω σαν μια θερμαινόμενη ζώνη τα τρία διαμερίσματα και τέσσερις μη θερμαινόμενους χώρους, τους χώρους του κλιμακοστασίου και τον χώρο εισόδου στην πυλωτή. Οι τοίχοι μεταξύ διαμερισμάτων και κλιμακοστασίου δεν μπαίνουν καθόλου ενώ οι τοίχοι του κλιμακοστασίου μπαίνουν σαν τοίχοι μη θερμαινόμενου χώρου. Είναι σωστός ο τρόπος αντιμετώπισης ή πρέπει να κινηθώ με διαφορετικό τρόπο.
  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες *ΕΔΩ* το παράδειγμα εφαρμογής λογισμικού ΤΕΕ-ΚΕΝΑΚ.
Είναι σχεδόν ίδιο με την περίπτωσή σου.

----------

ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ

----------


## dn102

Αν το κλιμακοστάσιο σου είναι >10% της συνολικής επιφάνειας μπορείς να θεωρήσεις μία θερμαινόμενη ζώνη την οικοδομή σου.Αν δέν είναι τότε τούς τοίχους σε επαφή με το κλιμακοστάσιο θα τούς λάβεις σε επαφή με τον εξωτερικό αέρα και U μισό με πλήρη σκίαση F = 0.Δέν κατάλαβα γιατί πήρες 3 θερμαινόμενουσ και 3 μη θερμαινόμενουσ χώρους.Τα διαμερίσματα να τα πάρεις έναι θερμαινόμενο χώρο και το κλιμακοστάσιο ενα μή θερμαινόμενο χώρο.Διαφορετικά όλη οι οικοδομη μαζί με το κλιμακοστάσιο ένα θερμαινόμενο χώρο.

----------

ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ

----------

